# Partner App Not Loading/Updating



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

One of the biggest nights of the year in my city and the Partner App will not load a new update, it's frozen on "loading" and then said "cannot install update"

I've done everything - Emailed support, restarted my phone, reset phone network settings, deleted the app the trying to reinstall, deleted just about all other apps on my phone

Any thoughts? I need to be out there ASAP!


----------



## Mightywarlock (Jan 22, 2015)

I can't get mine to upgrade either. just says can't connect to devbuilds.uber.com

guess i'm not doing Uber tonight...


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> One of the biggest nights of the year in my city and the Partner App will not load a new update, it's frozen on "loading" and then said "cannot install update"
> 
> I've done everything - Emailed support, restarted my phone, reset phone network settings, deleted the app the trying to reinstall, deleted just about all other apps on my phone
> 
> Any thoughts? I need to be out there ASAP!


It a Thanksgiving gift from God! Rejoice and stay home!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> One of the biggest nights of the year in my city and the Partner App will not load a new update, it's frozen on "loading" and then said "cannot install update"
> 
> I've done everything - Emailed support, restarted my phone, reset phone network settings, deleted the app the trying to reinstall, deleted just about all other apps on my phone
> 
> Any thoughts? I need to be out there ASAP!


I just tried going online same thing here (CT) "cannot connect to devbuild.uber.com"


----------



## Mightywarlock (Jan 22, 2015)

yep. i tried re-downloading, restarting, deleting, redownloading, trusting, and same thing. just says needs to upgrade then cannot connect.

frustrating.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

maybe Uber's getting hacked. I still see cars out there on pax app


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

only 2 uber cars on my pax app 2x surge!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Happened to my partner and I both. We were getting an "Error, you don't have any vehicles configured". His cleared up overnight and mine is still not working. Lost the most profitable days, SO pissed. No paycheck next week, Happy Thanksgiving, our valued Elite 1% driver.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Yep ... just saw an 8.1 surge downtown ... then descended into app update hell (see here). Probably caused by some pissed off programmer that didn't want to work on T'Day ... but then again considering all the app issues over the past year ... probably Uber's taking 28% of the programmers' pay too


----------



## Kznova (Jun 16, 2015)

This problem just happened to me and tried few things and finally problem solved:
I Deleted uber partner and reinstalled it from the link they sent when I first applied with uber 
I got another error about uber technologies isn't trusted any more on my iPhone 
I went settings - general - profiles and got my phone to trust uber technologies inc

I hope this help


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Uber listened to my recommendations to revert back to 3.77.2 ... until they actually upload 3.77.3 to the devbuilds server. 
*I run a app dev team ... in my day job; so not my first rodeo


----------

